# The Death Note Club



## Minish (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, there didn't seem to be one of these (I checked this time! :D) so I decided to make it~! I think there are a few DN fans around TCoD, despite nobody really ever talking about it.

I'm not going to bother with a members list unless somebody tells me what they're actually used for; otherwise, this could be used for discussion like other clubs?


----------



## Keltena (Feb 24, 2009)

Join~ <3

Death Note is one of my favorite animes, even if it very slightly hurts my head at times. I, uh... don't really have anything interesting to say about it, but I very much enjoy it~ =D


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm joining. Death Note is awesome. A friend of mine went to Japan last year to compete in the Yu-gi-oh world championships, and he came back with a couple Death Notes as souvenir. They were awsome, and a little creepy after seeing what was done with them on the show.


----------



## Byrus (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay, Death Note is awesome. 

Light is my favourite character, because he's batshit insane. That potato chip scene is old but it still makes me smile.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

*writes rapidly* JOIN, JOIN, JOIN, JOIN

Death Note is still one of mah favourite shows. However, I personally dislike when it goes into the Yotsuba Arc. That was just plain annoying >.>


----------



## Minish (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't seen the anime myself... probably will get round to it at some point, but since the infamous potato chip scene is the only bit I've seen has put me off a bit. XD

Ahh, I love Light as well! Very developed character~


----------



## spaekle (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure, why not? :V

I love most of the characters, although L, Light, Mikami, and Mello stand out particularly.

Byrus' avatar reminds me of this. Also DN-related!


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't pretend I don't have issues with how deeply sexist it is, but it's a very addictive, engaging, fast-paced read (speaking as someone who's only read the manga). Yes, it slowed down after *ahem* certain events in volume 7, but it was still very enjoyable.

Favourite characters have to be Ryuk and Matsuda. who are my DN OTP

And I'm not the only one who found the fact that the Evil Company Of Doom was called Yotsuba utterly hilarious, right?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 3, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> And I'm not the only one who found the fact that the Evil Company Of Doom was called Yotsuba utterly hilarious, right?


What's so funny about that?

I wish to join. I followed the anime so any differences between the manga and anime I know nothing of. My favorite character would have to be N/Nate. He's so cute and he's like L only...not as dark and serious.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

> What's so funny about that?


Because this is Yotsuba, star of Azuma's utterly brilliant manga Yotsuba&! (or Yotsubato!).

It makes for fun parodies, though :3


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I can't pretend I don't have issues with how deeply sexist it is, but it's a very addictive, engaging, fast-paced read (speaking as someone who's only read the manga). Yes, it slowed down after *ahem* certain events in volume 7, but it was still very enjoyable.
> 
> Favourite characters have to be Ryuk and Matsuda. who are my DN OTP
> 
> And I'm not the only one who found the fact that the Evil Company Of Doom was called Yotsuba utterly hilarious, right?


It was _slightly_ sexist I guess, I don't think there were enough female leads either, but I did actually really like the three main females; Naomi, Misa and Rem. I thought they were great and really well-developed.

*mind is bleached by your OPT* XDD

I DID I kept imagining her with a Death Note... x3


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

(ack; I am so, so sorry for turning this into another feminist rant - it's just that it really bugs me when there aren't any decent female characters)

It's not so much about the numbers of women, but how they're portrayed; this pretty much sums up the gender roles in Death Note. The fact it's presented by an adorably chibi Matsuda makes it all the better.

...thinking about it, I can't think of anyone in Death Note who I actually ship - which is weird for me, because I'm shallow and half the appeal of getting into a show/manga/game/anything is to stalk the online fandom and generally immerse myself in slash.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> (ack; I am so, so sorry for turning this into another feminist rant - it's just that it really bugs me when there aren't any decent female characters)
> 
> It's not so much about the numbers of women, but how they're portrayed; this pretty much sums up the gender roles in Death Note. The fact it's presented by an adorably chibi Matsuda makes it all the better.
> 
> ...thinking about it, I can't think of anyone in Death Note who I actually ship - which is weird for me, because I'm shallow and half the appeal of getting into a show/manga/game/anything is to stalk the online fandom and generally immerse myself in slash.


I do wish that at least one of the task force was female, like in the DN movies. And I think Rem and Wedy seem to be the only strong and developed female characters. Misa might have been a bit more interesting if she didn't trust Light as easily. 
In the movie version, Takada was a stronger character, actually. She turned from just a Misa in the original to a woman who actually changes like Light from someone who just wants to let the world know of her knowledge into the Kira case into a powerhungry business person like Higuchi. 

Rem and Jealous shipping? :)


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh God, guys, not the female character talk again. I'm not one to get my panties in a bunch because of this stuff, but the portrayal did sort of bother me. Misa is a dumb blond. Takada was indeed stronger, but she bothers me. I'm a Hal hater, which has nothing to do with it. Sayu was pretty cool I guess...

Naomi. Naomi was wonderful, honestly. Her character was great, and her awesome role in the BB case was amazing. Too bad, though, really.

MattxMello forever btw


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

I can never understand how Matt got so popular. He was pretty much a last minute character.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 4, 2009)

I never really got the whole Matt popularity thing, either. Is he more of a main character in the anime? I don't think I even noticed him in the manga the first time I read it.

Are the live-action DN movies any good? I keep seeing them and wanting to buy them, but they're £20 each, and I really don't want to spend that on something that's not that great. 

Argh, I keep meaning to borrow the BB case novel-thingummy off my friend. Is that any good?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I never really got the whole Matt popularity thing, either. Is he more of a main character in the anime? I don't think I even noticed him in the manga the first time I read it.
> 
> Are the live-action DN movies any good? I keep seeing them and wanting to buy them, but they're £20 each, and I really don't want to spend that on something that's not that great.
> 
> Argh, I keep meaning to borrow the BB case novel-thingummy off my friend. Is that any good?


No, Matt is like a minor guest character who only appears for around 2 minutes in the 35th episode. I think the difference is that a special song is played when he appears, even though it is not his theme as the soundtrack does not clearly say "Matt's theme", (spoilers, just in case)he gets shot down by all of Takada's guards, while I think he only gets shot by one of them in the manga, and he looks like he has green hair even though he had dark red hair. I guess it was just the way they decided to light his scenes.

Although I haven't seen the exact beginning of the first film, they are both pretty good, and follow the story pretty well through to the Yotsuba arc, while having some things only in the movie, such as Light's girlfriend, some different scenes and a very big difference in Naomi's death. It has a calm, sort of feel about it, oddly. Kind of hard to explain. Pretty good acting as well, and not really any problems with either. Definitely an interesting take off the original story worth watching. 

I haven't seen anything of a BB case novel anywhere, but I have heard about it. :)


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 5, 2009)

No, he really had green hair. The fans made his hair red, because the manga was released before the anime and there were no color pictures. Matt is very minor, but I'm pretty sure that's what made his popularity. 

I've never seen much of the movies, but I've read the novel, and it was GREAT. Go get it now, you'll love it. I won't spoil any of it either. :)


----------



## spaekle (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, I've read the BB novel. 

When I first heard about Beyond Birthday on dA or something, I seriously thought for a long time that he was someone's crappy fancharacter. xD; It was probably the whole "looks exactly like L" thing or something. After reading the novel, though, I have to say he's pretty dang awesome. Although I do wish we could have gotten to see more of his real personality. You know that he's the killer, that he has the shinigami eyes, and that he's pretty batshit crazy, but for the whole book he's acting exactly like L to mislead you. 

I think my favorite female character is Rem, although Naomi was pretty awesome too.

I never really understood Matt's popularity either; my best guess is he's rather attractive and seems pretty close to Mello for easy slashability. :p


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 5, 2009)

B is psychotic, I tend to like characters like that. 

What about A? My portrayal of A... Same appearance as L and B, just calmer, and more laid back. Blue eyes, instead of dead and shinigami. I feel bad for him. I get in a sad mood whenever I think about what A could have become. Also, the fact that we'll probably never know much about him. 

Matt is indeed rather attractive, and he looooooves Mello.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 5, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> No, he really had green hair. The fans made his hair red, because the manga was released before the anime and there were no color pictures. Matt is very minor, but I'm pretty sure that's what made his popularity.


I've seen art of him. His hair was brown/red. However, I've lost it :( I once used it when requesting a Matt/Flygon sprite, since they are similar. It might've been fake, but it looked very very like the production art they use.


----------



## Jester (Mar 5, 2009)

Joining~ Not much else to say~


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 6, 2009)

It wasn't /fake/, it was someone else's art. The fans draw him with red hair, because of how I already explained it. HE HAS GREEN HAIR, BELIEVE ME.

Lots of people draw like production art btw, I've seen some very talented people.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep very talented people indeed :O I still think it's more of a yellowy brunette, but I guess Matt just likes looking odd. xD


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 6, 2009)

...Don't bring yellow in the discussion. That's just dumb.

So am I aloud to start Misa hatin' whenever I want in here

I mean we don't have any Misa lovers right


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 6, 2009)

I loathe Misa. With a passion. Hate away, m'dear :)


----------



## Byrus (Mar 6, 2009)

I like Misa. >P Perky goth girls yay

Oh, and since I know some of you are HSM fans too, here's a funny Death Note music video. Obviously the Happy go lucky thing is a front. Those HSM guys are covering up for the serial killer in their midst.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 6, 2009)

Misa starts out annoying as fuck, then she becomes somewhat tolerable bordering on likeable, then she becomes slightly annoying again, and then she becomes unimportant. :(


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 7, 2009)

She was annoying all the way through.

(Also, good, Dannichu, because you'll have to put with me screaming everytime I hear the word 'Misa'.)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

I was annoyed by Misa the moment they revealed who the second Kira was :) She really only did one thing useful in the series and then she became utterly useless.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha, that Bet on It vid was hilarious X3 Death Note/HSM is the best crossover ever. 

I read somewhere (although I'm almost certain the rumours are false) that they're planning to make a western Death Note movie, and that they're considering casting Zac Efron as Light. The idea makes me laugh, but I know there's at least one facebook group protesting it X3

I hated Misa because she was weak, needy, stupid and obsessive. Her only vaguely redeeming feature is that she has some seriously cool clothes.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, I can watch that vid now. Lol wow xD

Oh, they are planning a western Death Note movie. The screenplay is being written by Vlas and Charles Parlapanides (as revealed only by Control + F'ing Death Note), but Zac Efron has not been cast. They haven't even done the screenplay yet. However, I don't know if they are good writers or not, as I don't think I've seen one of their films, so I can't really judge.

_As an independent producer, Lee began importing films from Japan, Korea, Hong Kong and the Philippines to be remade in the United States. Together with partner Doug Davison, Lee founded Vertigo Entertainment in 2001, where the producing pair recently produced "The Strangers" (a suspense thriller starring Liv Tyler and Scott Speedman and directed by Bryan Bertino), a remake of the supernatural thriller "A Tale of Two Sisters" (starring Elizabeth Banks, David Strathairn and Arielle Kebbel and directed by Thomas and Charles Guard), and "Assassination of a High School President" (a noir teen comedy starring Bruce Willis and Mischa Barton, directed by Brett Simon). Vertigo is also in various stages of production and development on a multitude of projects, including "The Host" (a remake of the monster movie, which was the highest grossing film of all time in Korea), "Confessions of Pain" (a crime thriller to be written by Bill Monahan and to star Leonardo DiCaprio), "Old Boy," and a remake of the hit Japanese franchise "Death Note" (written by Vlas and Charles Parlapanides)._ 

Taken from here. Not sure if it's true, but it just seems likely.


----------



## Minish (Mar 7, 2009)

Ack! Discussion has taken place! XD

By the way, there'll be spoilers in my post, and I can't be bothered to keep using the tags, so yeah. Stay away if by any chance you haven't finished the manga or something.

I don't think there should have been a female member of the investigation team. I think it would have been more unrealistic; I really can't see that happening high-up in the Japanese police. I'm sure there are many females high up in the Japanese police, but I don't think it's too unusual for there not to be any in the investigation unit, and I really can't see it happening in a shounen manga. And considering that it's a shounen manga, I think there were enough female characters. Takada and Naomi were strong people; I didn't like Takada much at all but you can't deny she was strong, especially near the end with Mello. I didn't like Naomi much either, but she was strong too... if there hadn't been a female Shinigami main character I would have been annoyed, but we had Rem, so...

And I really liked Misa; I think if she had had more development she could be almost as interesting as Light to analyse. She wasn't that useless, we just didn't see her being useful - we know she continued killing people when Light couldn't, and she was _very_ intelligent considering she seems like she's just a dumb blonde idol. She was a great character and the series really would have been so much less complete if there was anyone else in her place, I think. That's just my opinion though, I tend to disagree with most people's opinions on Death Note characters. =P

I really hate it when fans say Light is unintelligent. It's _so_ ridiculous. And I also hate it when people call him evil, a sociopath, etc. Argh. If anyone's interested, I've got a link to a good analysis of why he ISN'T a sociopath, and it's really awesome (I won't go dig down the link if nobody wants it, 'cause I'm lazy XD).

Matt fans annoy me a bit. The really heavy ones anyway. There are seriously better things to focus on in the series than _Matt_ who was a really minor character. Even Watari had a bigger role...

Dannichu, you really don't ship anyone? D:


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 7, 2009)

Weeeeell I might have a _tiny _weakness for one-sided Light/Matsuda (the one-sidedness obviously coming from Matsuda) and I think I read a Misa/Sayu once, but the Big Fandom Pairings like Light/L and Matt/Mello never really appealed to me for some reason. 

I think it would've been cool if Near or Mello were a girl, especially since they were supposed to be complete opposites. And everyone I know thought Mello was a girl when they first saw him anyway X3

I guess the thing that annoys me is that every single female character in Death Note is used as a means to an end by a male; Light uses and manipulates Misa, Takada, Rem, Naomi and, apparently, his slew of admiring fans (like the one he went on the bus with when he killed the busjacker), Wedy is used by L and the Detectives, Sayu is used by Mello, the woman whose name escapes me from Near's team who becomes one of Takada's bodyguards is used by Near; I realize there are tons of males who get used and manipulated, too (but not _every single one_ of them), but it's almost always because of misguided loyalty or a desire for power; never because they're hopelessly, irrationally in love.

Mini non-DN-related rant: It really bugs me that cool foreign things have to be Americanised before people_ en masse_ can see them. A Tale of Two Sisters, for example, is an absolutely amazing film that absolutely does not need to be remade for any reason. 
And it's one thing to remake something in a different language, I guess, if only because some people just have serious issues with subtitles (though you could just dub it rather than remake it), but when companies start making things like The Office (US Version) and Queer as Folk (US Version) it just really gets on my nerves. Heaven forbid people might actually learn something about a culture outside their own!

Light is fantastically interesting and not a sociopath at all; I absolutely adore this analysis because Plato is awesome and I love him:



> First we have the Platonic "Gyges' Ring" scenario--in a discourse in Plato's Republic, the integrity of mortal justice is questions and sequentially deemed fundamentally flawed by sinful, finite capacity of man and their deeply ruooted sense of pride and self-righteousness. The lead character Light is the incarnation of this discourse, a once seemingly flawless character driven to obsession over the notion of becoming like a god.


(from here)

It's _deep_, man.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeeeah, an Americanized-the-fuck-out-of Death Note is probably going to be pretty annoying. I think the guy who's directing the movie is the same guy who did the remake of The Grudge. It's probably going to end up being a forgettable movie that people go see expecting it to be scary and then get pissed when it isn't. :( Although I guess we'll see when it comes out.

I thought Wedy was pretty cool (the whole cat burglar "I can break into anything!" archetype is pretty awesome), but we didn't learn a whole lot about her and she was only around for a little while. :[ Same with Aiber.

Light is a _very interesting_ character. I don't think he was psychotic or a sociopath, but rather an example of what the Death Note does to someone. Analyses of Light's psychological state are always fun. I should read the ones that are being posted. :p

I used to like Light/L a bit but now I don't care any more. I kind of like Light/Mikami that's at least one-sided. :p


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

> Light is a very interesting character. I don't think he was psychotic or a sociopath, but rather an example of what the Death Note does to someone. Analyses of Light's psychological state are always fun. I should read the ones that are being posted.


This. I think the series was pretty good at showing how absolute power corrupts absolutely, what with Light and Higuchi (Mikami was already corrupt, and Misa's just too dumb to be corrupted)

I always find it interesting to see the transformation Light undergoes through out the whole thing. I always figured he started becoming the cocky bastard he is around the time he deals with Raye Penbar. If they had kept it in, the deleted scene would have really proved who Light really was (it would also have made the ending more powerful). Maybe it's just because I've only watched the anime (and read the manga ending) and he was portrayed that way. Or maybe I'm just mixing up madness with evilness.

I thought the American version of the office was funny.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 7, 2009)

Death Note 'shippings scare me. o.o I mean... I dunno, it's just... not a 'shippable anime, you know? Romance just doesn't come into it at all, at least not for me.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 7, 2009)

It is indeed a shippable anime

MattxMello


----------



## Keltena (Mar 8, 2009)

...um. Yeah. Let's 'ship some random character who has little to no importance. That... makes perfect sense to me. o.o


----------



## spaekle (Mar 8, 2009)

Meh, I hardly do any shipping beyond porn seeing a pairing and being like "oh hey that's pretty spiffy" and maybe reading some fanfics that catch my interest; I can see the appeal in it for other people though. And where there are characters, they will be shipped, so I'm not surprised that DN has such a huge shipping fanbase despite the fact that the plot itself is srsbusiness. :V I mean, if people ship the Magic School Bus characters... 

Matt/Mello definitely has eyecandy value, I'll say that.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Yeeeah, an Americanized-the-fuck-out-of Death Note is probably going to be pretty annoying. I think the guy who's directing the movie is the same guy who did the remake of The Grudge. It's probably going to end up being a forgettable movie that people go see expecting it to be scary and then get pissed when it isn't. :( Although I guess we'll see when it comes out.


Oh, I really hope they don't market it as a horror movie; it's so, so much more than that (and, well, isn't a horror movie at all, unless you're really freaked out by Ryuk or something o.o). 



> I thought Wedy was pretty cool (the whole cat burglar "I can break into anything!" archetype is pretty awesome), but we didn't learn a whole lot about her and she was only around for a little while. :[ Same with Aiber.


Oh, me too. I know they were just functional characters, but they had _seriously cool _functions and I'd have liked to have seen more of them. 




Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Meh, I hardly do any shipping beyond porn seeing a pairing and being like "oh hey that's pretty spiffy" and maybe reading some fanfics that catch my interest; I can see the appeal in it for other people though. And where there are characters, they will be shipped, so I'm not surprised that DN has such a huge shipping fanbase despite the fact that the plot itself is srsbusiness. :V I mean, if people ship the Magic School Bus characters...
> 
> Matt/Mello definitely has eyecandy value, I'll say that.


I can understand why people ship D/N characters (aside from "they are in the same frame, ergo they must love one another!" logic), even though it's not a particularly romantic series; L and Light have some pretty serious emotions towards another going on, and because none of the main characters has an actual romantic relationship, it kinda leaves the door open for people to theorise why they don't, and if they did, what it would be like, etc. 

Although there's not really any canon evidence for any pairings that I can think of, beyond L and Light's slight obsession with one another (and that's more of a means to an end than an actual interest in the other); you can hardly say that Mello and Matt had any kind of tension besides being in the same frame as one another... Mikami was definitely obsessed with Light, but a relationship built on that would certainly weird me out a little, and I can't ever, in a million years, see Light returning whatever affection Matsuda might or might not have for him (although I had a big _awww _at the end when Matsuda's-friend-whose-name-escapes-me says "You were quite fond of Light, weren't you?" :3).

And, yes, eyecandy.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 8, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> And I also hate it when people call him evil, a sociopath, etc. Argh. If anyone's interested, I've got a link to a good analysis of why he ISN'T a sociopath, and it's really awesome (I won't go dig down the link if nobody wants it, 'cause I'm lazy XD).


Oh? Me and most people I know all agree that Light is infact a sociopath. For starters he wanted to become a god. That's a pretty damn socopathic thing to do. There's also the fact that he...killed people for fun and he went all crazy after he got the Death Note. Crazy and evil. Because as we all know power currupts your soul, so yes, Light is infact evil and a sociopath. That is all.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 8, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Oh? Me and most people I know all agree that Light is infact a sociopath. For starters he wanted to become a god. That's a pretty damn socopathic thing to do. There's also the fact that he...killed people for fun and he went all crazy after he got the Death Note. Crazy and evil. Because as we all know power currupts your soul, so yes, Light is infact evil and a sociopath. That is all.


I think he was more crazy then evil. Cruel maybe, but not quite complete evil. And for some reason, the first thing that came to me was the angry mad scientist kind of trope/cliche thing, even if he isn't really a scientist.


----------



## Minish (Mar 8, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Weeeeell I might have a _tiny _weakness for one-sided Light/Matsuda (the one-sidedness obviously coming from Matsuda) and I think I read a Misa/Sayu once, but the Big Fandom Pairings like Light/L and Matt/Mello never really appealed to me for some reason.
> 
> I think it would've been cool if Near or Mello were a girl, especially since they were supposed to be complete opposites. And everyone I know thought Mello was a girl when they first saw him anyway X3
> 
> ...


I guess it would have been interesting if one of them had been a girl, but I'm glad the four main characters are all the same gender because it means less analysis of their genders and how that affected them and more analysis of their actual personality.

I think bringing Sayu into the whole 'useless females' list thing is a bit unfair. She was used by Mello because she was Light's younger sibling and it brought up a whole new level of tension, rather than because she was female. And I think if Light had had a younger brother rather than a younger sister, it wouldn't have been as interesting. I always wondered how awesome it would have been for the role of Soichiro to be filled by his mum instead, but that's just because I like son/mother relationships explored and yeah, it really would have been unrealistic. XD

Rem was used, but she was also the only Shinigami we saw that was seriously interested in what was going on. Besides, if Rem had been male there would be more people thinking Rem was actually in love with Misa and I like it how only people who are open-minded enough to assume Ohba could have done that bring it up.

Naomi was used but I think she really broke the stereotypes. When Raye said 'You're just my fiancee', I don't think this was said in a sexist way, like 'you're my wife now, and that's all', more like she didn't have to keep talking about his cases. It seemed like he just wanted them to settle down and have a proper relationship rather than her former job getting in the way. 

And Misa had to be used. The second Kira had to be in love with Kira completely (I still would have liked it if Misa had gotten more development though, but the same goes for Mikami, so yeah), so it had to be a female character.

Takada was annoying but I think her character shows that she was attracted to the idea of Kira, and finding out that Light, someone she had liked in the past, was Kira, messed up her mind a little bit.

If Mikami had been female as well I'd agree with you on DN being quite sexist, but I think that since there would never be any shounen-ai in DN, love and attraction was going to be involved... and it could have been a whole lot worse.

Sorry, just rambling there, not really good at the whole expressing my point thing. XD



Jason-Kun said:


> Oh? Me and most people I know all agree that Light is infact a sociopath. For starters he wanted to become a god. That's a pretty damn socopathic thing to do. There's also the fact that he...killed people for fun and he went all crazy after he got the Death Note. Crazy and evil. Because as we all know power currupts your soul, so yes, Light is infact evil and a sociopath. That is all.


Right, _now_ I'll go hunt down the article. There is no way Light is a sociopath.

He didn't kill people for fun. He didn't kill for fun or even for materalistic purposes, like how most people would use the Death Note. He was corrupted because of his idealism - nowhere through Death Note did we ever see him deciding to stop using the Death Note to make the world a better place. The whole manga was basically about nobody being able to make the world a better place through the Death Note, because that just isn't how the world and the human mind works.

Here's the link to the essay on Light not being a sociopath.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

Oooh, that was very interesting. Thank you, Cirrus :)

I personally think that Light isn't a psychopath simply because it's hinted at many times in the manga that _anyone _would come to ruin should they come across a Death Note. 
It relies a lot on human nature; I think the vast, vast majority of people would try out the Death Note should one fall into their hands (because of human curiosity) and, upon discovering the reality of the Note, the knowledge of the sheer power they posess couldn't fail to have some kind of terrible effect on the individual. Either because it's used for personal gain (the Yotsuba company and to an extent Misa) or for a reason that could be considered altruistic (as in the case of Light), I can imagine that most people would continue to use the Note, if only because that kind of power would be impossibly hard to relinquish. 
I highly doubt that everyone who found a Death Note would use it as Light did - his intelligence, boredom, arrogance and notion of justice he probably got from his father is a combination that I reckon led him to do what he did, and if any of those factors was missing, he probably wouldn't have done so. 

I think it would be endlessly interesting to see what L would have done, had the Death Note come to him. To me, it's not a leap to imagine him doing exactly what Light did; he decrys the Note as something to the effect of "the worst murder weapon in the world" at the end, but it's easy to draw that conclusion after you've seen the devastation and unhappiness that using the Note has cause Light and everyone around him. 

Plus, I adore L and Ryuk's interactions X3


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay guys about the mattxmello makes no sense oh my god a major character with a minor character WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT CHARACTER ROLES IN PAIRINGS good GOD I SURE DON'T

Matt and Mello actually were pretty close (I guess) in the show so UH SILENCE THANK YOU

--

I do sometimes wonder what L would have done with a death note. Also, I haven't really read previous posts, but... I don't think Light was psychotic, I actually kind of liked what he was doing, honestly. In the beginning anyways. I'm pretty certain I would have done the exact same thing with the amount of time and such that he had.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

In the second Death Note movie, L rejected the Death Note, which Ryuk says "Really? How boring" and flys off however, I'm not sure if this would still be the same, as he is pretty much being a homage to Near.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 9, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> Okay guys about the mattxmello makes no sense oh my god a major character with a minor character WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT CHARACTER ROLES IN PAIRINGS good GOD I SURE DON'T
> 
> Matt and Mello actually were pretty close (I guess) in the show so UH SILENCE THANK YOU


I don't mind Matt and Mello, and I can totally understand why people ship them (I'm sure it's easier tomake a relationship between them work than one between L and Light), but they've never appealed to me, probably because I never really noticed Matt, but I have and do ship characters even more minor than Matt in some fandoms (anyone remember Elma and Lucil from FFX? Didn't think so XD).


----------



## Minish (Mar 9, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> Okay guys about the mattxmello makes no sense oh my god a major character with a minor character WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT CHARACTER ROLES IN PAIRINGS good GOD I SURE DON'T
> 
> Matt and Mello actually were pretty close (I guess) in the show so UH SILENCE THANK YOU


I'm not saying Matt and Mello wouldn't _work_ or something.

I mainly just really dislike the fangirls that come out of the series and all they do is ship Matt and Mello. And claim that there was so much tension and romance between them or whatever when Death Note is one of the least romantic manga in the world.

I don't dislike people who think Wammy's house and everything associated with it, I just dislike people who act like it was the most important thing in the manga.

I pretty much dislike the fangirls more than the pairing.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 9, 2009)

Up until today all of my knowledge of Death Note came from the anime. I found the entire manga in the library. Being the idiot I am however, I grabbed only colume nine and began reading it only to see various differences between it and the anime...I think. I need to go retrieve the other eleven volumes.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 9, 2009)

So, does anyone else have a copy of How to Read? 

I think it's pretty spiffy. Some of the minor characters' likes and dislikes are pretty wtf. "likes insect books, dislikes kids." "likes ceramics, dislikes vegetables." "likes ships in bottles". "likes _Anne of Green Gables_, dislikes Mello". xD


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, truth is, there wasn't much tension and romance between anybody in the show. I do in fact agree about the fangirling, acting like they were the only two characters to ever exist, because they weren't. :| 

I have How to Read both English and original versions. Yeah, it's pretty cool.


...Did I kill this thread?


----------



## Byrus (May 7, 2009)

lol sorta bump.... is the bumping rule gone yet? either way i swear to gods i have some meaningful shit to sayyyy

I hate romance in Death Note. It just spoils the atmosphere. IT'S A NO ROMANCE ZONE. Only backstabbing and manipulating bastards allowed I say! >(

Also! Main reason for posting: there apprently is going to be an american version of the death note movie? I thought it was just a rumour. Hmm, they're going kinda crazy on the animé adaptions lately. I'm still wondering whether Akira or Cowboy Bebop are gonna get ruined or not.

......................











CREEPY


----------



## Jason-Kun (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone found any funny DN fanart? I like this one in particular:


----------



## Gakidou (May 7, 2009)

I am SO joining this club! :D
As for the funny fanart:
http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs16/i/2007/137/6/e/Death_Note__Braindead__by_SilentReaper.jpg


----------



## Dewgong (May 9, 2009)

no zac efron for kira 

he's ugly


----------



## Nope (May 9, 2009)

zac efron will ruin the death note movie.

also, i have no idea why i haven't joined this already, being the total death note fan i am -^- i'm even trying to make my friend a death note fan. i've already made my bro a death note fan but he just can't get past ep. 23 even when i tell him something exciting is going to happen in ep. 25 D:

also, i made my avvy which is Light. and Light deserve a capital L >:(

fave char is Light, but L is a closse second.

i'd love to see how an american death note movie would look like (but zac efron would need to be banned, of course), no matter if it sucks. i'll just watch it on youtube anyways.

aaand i'm going to order the death note novel from amazon after my math end of the year test :3 can't wait to read it!


----------



## Gakidou (May 10, 2009)

Death Note: Where eating a potato chip becomes the most dramatic thing ever.

My favorite character was somewhere between Light and L...Ryuk is in second.


----------



## Dewgong (May 10, 2009)

I'LL TAKE A POTATO CHIP AND /EAT/ IT

hmm. i'd probably still watch it even if it sucked. the original was pretty cool. also, you'll like the novel, i own some of author's other works. it's wonderful.

haha i had my plot spoiled pretty quick. i asked people in an irc channel and in about two seconds i get "L dies". :(


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 11, 2009)

I still have no idea why people think Zac Efron could possibly be Light. Nothing in common whatsoever. Besides, Light's a better actor then Zac.

My main concern for the movie is the music. The anime had a brilliant soundtrack :o



> also, i have no idea why i haven't joined this already, being the total death note fan i am -^- i'm even trying to make my friend a death note fan. i've already made my bro a death note fan but he just can't get past ep. 23 even when i tell him something exciting is going to happen in ep. 25 D:


If your brother watches episode 24 and watches the previews into the next episodes, I guarantee you have spoiled it for him.

*destroys the notebook and makes spirits scream when I write like Mikami*


----------



## Nope (May 11, 2009)

Nope. He hasn't seen 24, and he has no idea what happens. Poor guy. He just don't know what he's missing :/

And he normally just forgets the previews soo... Yeah.


----------



## spaekle (May 12, 2009)

I really, _really_ wanted to keep Death Note unspoiled, because I'd managed to stay that way up until episode 8 or so and the suspense was a lot of what made it awesome. But then of course I Google something DN-related and some group on dA comes up as a result with the description being "WE'RE MAD THAT L DIED!" or something.

I was like FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 14, 2009)

If there is a lesson to be had, it's to never look up Death Note on the internet >< I was spoiled of episode 25 and 37 because of that.


----------



## Dewgong (May 15, 2009)

lol light is a better actor than zac effron.

that made my day.


----------



## Nope (May 23, 2009)

Light's swimming lessons

:D

Also animated~


----------



## Dewgong (May 23, 2009)

SWIMMING LESSONS lol


----------



## Keltena (May 24, 2009)

Ah, who doesn't love that meme...? 83


----------



## Dewgong (May 25, 2009)

it's amazing. me and my friend re-enacted it in the park once and we were like... screaming. people left shortly after we started. it was totally awesome.


----------



## Nope (May 28, 2009)

Sounds awesome, I'd love to see it XD

Also, I ordered DN: LABBMC (Figure it out) and some other stuff from Amazon yesterday :D. The 'other stuff' include the first movie, deluxe version XP (Couldn't buy the second one. The deluxe version of it was in Japanese and the original was in a different disc format (Or whatever) than what we have in our country :/), Death Note How to Read 13 and the Death Note Rules poster :D!

I really can't wait, especially for the book. Damn it, sometimes I remember it and I get hyper as hell :P. I think it's a 4-5 day waiting time, so I have 3-4 days left of waiting. Damn it D:...


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 3, 2009)

i got quite a bit of enjoyment out of htr13.


----------



## Frosty~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Sooo, I got utterly tired of pirating all my Anime/Manga and I wanted a physical collection damnit so I decided to buy the Manga =D
I've got Volumes 1-6 and it's interesting to look at the subtle differences 



Spoiler: Volume 2



, especially the part with the detectives. Personally, I think the Anime handled that part a lot better. The Manga version was slightly confusing o.o


.

I'm incidentally rather boring and don't ship anyone :D
It's very rare for me to actually ship anyone, so yeah.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 4, 2009)

shipping is fun, but i suppose people have their opinions, so. 

hmm... yeah the anime was a little less confusing. but, the manga was better in my opinion. it's fun to own stuff psychically instead of saving a collection of episodes on a computer. manga gets really confusing at some points though.


----------



## Nope (Jun 7, 2009)

I got confused in the manga when (SPOILER for Near and Mello arc.)Near began switching the notebooks. I'm still not entierly sure how it all happened...

ALSO I got my orders yesterday :DD I finished reading DN: LABB in 5 hours. Shame it wasn't longer.  But I kinda sympathise with BB. He was raised to be a copy, no wonder he wanted to surpass L. I would probably do the same. Or, not exactly the same, just killed L and become the next L >:D.

OH, and HTR 13 is awesome as well, it's even got a few 4 panel comics in it :D


----------



## Frosty~ (Jun 19, 2009)

Look what I found~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, that was pretty cool. Sad there's no more though, but hey, what can ya do.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 19, 2009)

GAH!~!~ JOINJOINJOIN!

L is awesome! :3 <33


----------

